

North Korea just built the creepiest water park you've ever seen - msaint
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/worldviews/wp/2013/10/18/north-korea-just-built-the-creepiest-water-park-youve-ever-seen/

======
UnoriginalGuy
This article is nothing but propaganda. I'm no defender of NK and all the
screwed up stuff they're doing (political prisons, torture, inequality,
threatening their neighbours, et al) but they're trying to turn a story about
NK opening a nice little waterpark into this dark conspiracy. Plus labelling
it "creepy" is frankly just bizarre, and simply does not fit.

If you want to take digs at NK you don't have to be this disingenuous, just
remind people of all the screwed up stuff NK actually does to their citizens
(like real, honest to goodness screwed up stuff).

Plus traditionally aren't articles about children and women the go-to topic
for propaganda pieces? You know, play up the emotive side of it to the point
that no rational discussion against the propaganda can take place? Nobody is
going to get emotive about a damn waterpark.

------
k-mcgrady
1\. How is this creepy?

2\. How is this in any way relevant to HackerNews?

~~~
542458
>How is this in any way relevant to HackerNews?

From
[http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html):

>On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
answer might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity.

~~~
k-mcgrady
A new water park doesn't seem to fit that.

~~~
lowmagnet
Some people are really into depictions of North Korean life because it's truly
alien to them.

------
fibbery
Seems like a pretty average water park from the pictures...

~~~
alexchamberlain
Agreed; Washington Post may be over egging this one...

------
swatkat
[http://www.rodong.rep.kp/en/index.php?strPageID=SF01_02_01&n...](http://www.rodong.rep.kp/en/index.php?strPageID=SF01_02_01&newsID=2013-10-14-0025&chAction=T.nyud.net)

------
pieterhg
Exactly what's creepy about this?

